# Looking for a manufacturer that can do not just t-shirts from start to finish product but other clothes as well as jeans and shorts?



## jono222 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi

I am an Australian graphic designer looking to start up my own independent clothing label.

I am looking for a company that would be able to handle a wide range of clothing manufacturing. Not just t-shirts but also shorts, jeans, hoodies, hats... Embroidery and printing to garments would be an advantage.

If anyone has some advice on how to find these types of manufacturers I would appreciate it.

Thanks
J


----------

